# Did i use the wrong thing?



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i used about 3/4" of sand under 2 inches of small gravel.
the gravel in relation to a dime... well it varies... but at it's biggest it would take 2 maybe 3 pieces to cover the dime...

the real question is will my plants survive in it at all?


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

How fine or coarse is the sand? If the sand is too fine, it could create
anaerobic conditions in your substrate, not a good thing...think BGA. I follow
Tom Barr's suggestions of using a dusting of peat with mulm on the bottom
glass, then lay in the substrate. If the sand is coarse, life is good, and 
should be ok.  

Bill


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

well here is a picture ofthe rock from the tank next to a nickel. i hope this gives good perspective on size.
As to the sand. it doesnt even come above the black plastic edging on the tank as you can see in the picture i thought maybe it would give the roots something soft to be in once they got that far down. but i've heard theres speculation as to how much roots actually matter or not...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can add some root tabs for the plants, especially those that like feeding from their roots like: Swords & Crypts. Since most plants absorb nutrients through their leaves you should be ok, as long as you are dosing the water column with ferts.

_What is the depth of your substrate?_


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i wont be using either swords or crypts.
the substrate is a little over 2 inches
1.25" rock
underneath is .75" sand


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The substrate looks fine to me. As long as it holds the plants where you want them it is doing it's job! If you find you are having trouble keeping some plants (HC or Glosso, etc) in the substrate, add a little more sand until the plants begin to take root a bit.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks so much everybody! I really appreciate it!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Me 2


----------

